# Blue Field Trial Whistle



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone know the brand or where to get the Blue Mega Whistle---other than "the Dallesasse"

Thank You


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

The Dallesasse is _the_ blue whistle. I don't think there's another one.


----------



## rds7015 (May 19, 2006)

go to dogs afield. look at top of this page. also look for green monster whistle


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> The Dallesasse is _the_ blue whistle. I don't think there's another one.


Yep... they are the same.



http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R033-001

SM


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Have you ever looked at the whistle Lee Jolley has around his neck? I believe that is a true original!!



Charles C. said:


> The Dallesasse is _the_ blue whistle. I don't think there's another one.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

I picked on up off dogs afield, used it last weekend. Seems to get there attention.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

A LOT of people are switching to them. Several A List pros and Amateurs have switched and told me personally that is the by far the best whistle.

SM


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> A LOT of people are switching to them. Several A List pros and Amateurs have switched and told me personally that is the by far the best whistle.
> 
> SM


Shayne : are they saying why? is it the volume, the pitch, better in the wind


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

It's loud, doesn't squeak and squeal to much. I don't like it close in and I use my Answer there. But once the dog gets out a ways or in high winds I use it. I'd use it in running water too, but we haven't had much liquid water for the last 5 months.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Shayne : are they saying why? is it the volume, the pitch, better in the wind


High volume, control, and easy enough to blow to use for yard work.

SM


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Paul,

I used one yesterday at the Savannah trial. Wind was HOWLING on the Am water blind, quartering in from right to left. Several handlers had issues with dogs not stopping on unheard whistles. I just bought one of the blue whistles the week of the trial and it worked good. Very easy to blow and very light. 

Got it at Dogs Afield.

wayne


----------



## kremerd (May 23, 2007)

I seem to be on back order for green monster since January??????????/Is this realistic


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Kremerd,

Unfortunately, that is very realistic with the Green Monster manufacturer. They are sporatic and impossible to contact for months at a time. Then all of a sudden a couple hundred show up and things are good for a couple months.

Give the blue one a try and let me know what you think.

Shayne


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

not bad for an oil funnel and a coke cap! lol


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

LMAO Kevin! Those were the originals and each was handmade by Dick.

Today's version is a professional single piece mold. Much nicer IMO

SM


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Shayne's right. If you are going to run FT's or a HT and training on really long crosswind blinds or running water its only fair dog hears the whistle.

Blue one is much lighter and a ton easier to hold in your mouth. I feel you can adjust volume a bit more than green monster also. 

I think two whistles are fine too. Regular for up short and blue one for tough stuff. I like simplicity of one whistle.

Often in training if well trained dog doesn't stop with mega and a fellow trainer blows on green monster or Dallesasse the dog sits pronto.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Our training group has made the switch to the Blue whistle.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

For those considering the Dallesasse whistle and are switiching from the mega, like most have said it is very good but don't assume your dog will stop on the new whistle immediately. Most dogs on the mega require a period of time to adjust & stop as quickly and reliably as they did on the mega. It's a different tone. After a week or so of training where you might have to use both on some stops the dogs seem to adjust. Thereafter the dogs stop just as well on the Dallesasse and will hear the whistle much better at distance.

All my dogs were on the mega, they are all now on the Dallesasse. As Shayne indicated we have no issues with the Green Monster but they have been very difficult to get. Dogs Afield has had them on back order continually over the last year. The Dallesasse is interchangeable with the Green Monster with no break in period required. And the Dallesasse has a better soft tone for close work than the Green Monster, and more consistent tone also. It's a nice whistle.

Great to finally have a good whistle we can get and a good pistol (GunX) too.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

How is it possible to adjust the volume better with the blue one? Looks to me like the guts (actual whistle) are exactly the same whistle.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Steve Shaver said:


> How is it possible to adjust the volume better with the blue one? Looks to me like the guts (actual whistle) are exactly the same whistle.


It's sealed off better and takes less air to blow.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

It's said that you can use the blue whistle for close up work as well as distance. Do you think it can work for someone who does HT primarily? 

I use the clear MEGA and am tired of ordering 3 or 4 in order to find one that suits me.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I ordered mine last night from Dogs Afield We've had a lot of wind here this winter and when my dog gets out passed 200 yds sometimes he couldn't hear my answer whistle a friend of mine has the Dallesasse he blew it for my dog and he responded very well to it.


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

RJG said:


> It's said that you can use the blue whistle for close up work as well as distance. Do you think it can work for someone who does HT primarily?
> 
> I use the clear MEGA and am tired of ordering 3 or 4 in order to find one that suits me.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


For HT I would use the Answer - Orange Mega Whistle (w/o Pea).

It is much easier to blow than the GM or the Dallesasse, not nearly as obnoxious, and except for very extreme conditions just as effective. IMHO


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

RJG said:


> It's said that you can use the blue whistle for close up work as well as distance. Do you think it can work for someone who does HT primarily?
> 
> I use the clear MEGA and am tired of ordering 3 or 4 in order to find one that suits me.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


Yes you can use the Dallesasse for HTs. You will likely turn some heads on most set-ups because it can be more than you need unless you learn to modulate your air volume well. However, the Dallesasse can be blown with less air and still maintain good sound quality. It doesn't seem to change tones like the Green Monster & it is consistent whistle to whistle (unlike megas and others with peas). I think this is related both to the tigher fit and the softer barrel material. Unlike whistles that have peas, this whistle will always have the same sound quality from whistle to whistle.


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

In my opinion, most of the time, the Green Monster is more than you need for hunt tests. You can hear them from other areas when training and if you are unfortunately downwind from one at a test. If you are judging (or at the line near the handler), the greenies blast in your ears, even from behind the handler. (Then there's the Fox 40's that get you from the side!).

So . . . how is the Dallesasse in this regard? About the same? Or not so annoying to others nearby? I still have my hearing, and I'd like to keep it that way!

Debbie Tandoc


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have switched to the Dallessasse - what I call the "Blue Meanie", for all retriever work.

I can give a tiny little "pip", which is all that's needed for HT distances, and still have all sorts of inflection available for longer distances, and longer/louder notes.

I believe that a key reason the Dallessasse version performs smoother for many operators than the Green Monster has to do with the bell configuration. The Dallessasse introduces air in the center of a round funnel. This allows for less precision in introducing airflow by the operator, with consistent sound. The flat-bottomed Green Monster bell probably has more turbulence, requiring more delicate air delivery into the instrument, do deliver the right sound output.

Like one of my FT pals said, when we were comparing our home-made bootleg Dallessasse knockoffs, "There's a reason trombones, trumpets, saxophones, etc. have a round bell, not flat on the bottom."

Grandaddy mentioned the transitioning of the dog over to the new whistle.

Mike Lardy had a great article in a RJ that talked about the transition they made with their dogs from the mega to the monster. In short, they did it in two sessions.

On session one, they did pile work, and on occasion stopped the dog with the new whistle, on the RETURN from the pile. Plus gave freebies to the pile with a free running return. This way, the handler can "traffic cop" or otherwise give body language to help the dog realize this new toot does indeed mean "Stop".

On session two, they did the same pile work, but also mixed-in stops on the way TO the pile. Then they went right into three-peat cold blinds and the dogs were ready for the new whistle.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

I think only requirement would be that you paint it camo. 





RJG said:


> It's said that you can use the blue whistle for close up work as well as distance. Do you think it can work for someone who does HT primarily?
> 
> I use the clear MEGA and am tired of ordering 3 or 4 in order to find one that suits me.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Have always used the gonia mega-whistle with good results. Periodically get slipped/unheard whistles with a hard charging dog in wind/running water so tried the green monster and hated it. Ordered the Blue Meanie today from Dogs Afield with my EE bucks and hope that it's "all that".


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Goldenboy said:


> Have always used the gonia mega-whistle with good results. Periodically get slipped/unheard whistles with a hard charging dog in wind/running water so tried the green monster and hated it. *Ordered the Blue Meanie today from Dogs Afield with my EE bucks* and hope that it's "all that".


Just one of the ways EE gives back to the entrant and our sport. 

Hope the whistle works for you. If you are expecting a different tone than the GM, you'll be disappointed, but if you want a more consistent sound, a lighter whistle that feels better in your mouth and a more durable whistle, then you will like the Dallesasse. Remember the conditioning referenced by an earlier post to get your dog responsibve to the whistle..


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I've been using the Green Monster since it hit the market but I just broke down and ordered the Blue one. I've had no problems with the Monster so this should even be better.


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

So if I have an original do i need to get an updated version?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Steve Kelley said:


> So if I have an original do i need to get an updated version?


I have the original from when Dick made them. It's coming apart. I assume the newer one would hold up better because it's one piece.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Steve Kelley said:


> So if I have an original do i need to get an updated version?


Of course, everyone needs at least a half dozen new ones from Dogs Afield! ;-)


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

I have been using the home made ver for 8 months and it sounds much better than the green mon. I did order a Dallesasse from dogs afield and it did not sound as good as the home made one.We starting comparing the two and noticed the Dallesasse was not sealed where they cut the plastic for the whistle .Has anyone had to seal there Dallesasse to make it sound better or should this have been done when it was made.
Thanks Chris Christopher
www.wolfriverretrievers.com


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

If you noticed on your "original", it was all hand sealed. Part of the intent of using an injection molded approach was to get a uniform process, improve consistency from whistle to whistle, improved durability and reduced labor time. We think we have succeeded in all those areas. That said, some of the first "production" whistles from the injection mold have an insert area that is slightly too large leaving an area that needs to be sealed around where the Acme whistle is inserted in order to give the perception of the same sound quality.

I used the word perception, because as you blow the whistle, if not sealed, you can hear wind escaping around the area where the Acme whistle is inserted. However, it is just a perception because in the field they sound just as good, better in most cases, than the early hand-made versions. We thought we caught all those with a sealing need but apparently not, based upon your description. Your problem can be solved by sealing the area where there is a slight gap around the Acme whistle with any type of glue compatible with plastic. This will seal the whistle and you will no longer hear that hiss when you blow the whistle.

If you prefer to get one without that slight gap you can call Dogs Afield and return the whistle for exchange. I own two just like you describe and I just put a dab of glue over the slight gap and no more hiss. Even before doing that I field tested them with no issue according to gunners in the field at distance.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Green monsters are available from Lion Country Supply. They have them in stock (and lots of them).

Here's the page: http://www.lcsupply.com/index.php?p...tart&persist=new&nns_new=&nns_special=&search[name]=green+monster&x=0&y=0


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

JKOttman said:


> Green monsters are available from Lion Country Supply. They have them in stock (and lots of them).
> 
> Here's the page: http://www.lcsupply.com/index.php?p...tart&persist=new&nns_new=&nns_special=&search[name]=green+monster&x=0&y=0


Not near as reliable or durable as the Dallesasse.


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

My origanal works great,but I do need a spare I'll order it after my new GunX ships( soon I hope).


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Which is louder the Blue or Green? 

My 1st GM came apart where the two plastic pieces come together. Once that happens it is very difficult to align it properly and repair it. The other two I ordered I did some preventive maintenance on them. I glued the two pieces together right after I got them with plastic epoxy. They are holding up so far.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Losthwy said:


> Which is louder the Blue or Green?
> 
> My 1st GM came apart where the two plastic pieces come together. Once that happens it is very difficult to align it properly and repair it. The other two I ordered I did some preventive maintenance on them. I glued the two pieces together right after I got them with plastic epoxy. They are holding up so far.


I can't tell any difference. But the best way to compare them is blow them side by side under the same conditions and have someone in the field making the determination. When we did this, the person in the field could not distinquish between the sound of the two whistles. That said, these were all extreme distance tests. There appears to be considerable difference, IMO, when trying to blow the whistle softly, like you might if your dog had a poor intial line and needed a handle within the 1st 150 yds. The Dallesasse (the blue whistle) is much more consistent with soft tones. Also there is is no vibration when blowing the Dallesassee soft or loud. I think you will be pleased with the Dallesasse.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I ordered one a couple of days ago and it should arrive today sometime. We'll see how it sounds and how my dog reacts to it tonight after work. Can't wait to try it out. I've used a bunch of different whistles with him so I don't think there will be much if any transition. When we are duck hunting I use a regular Mega whistle and when we are training/testing I've used both the regular and the peeless Mega in the same session. No problems.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Not near as reliable or durable as the Dallesasse.


 

I have been using the Green Monster for about 5 years now and have had no problem at all. I heard people say theirs had broke so I bought an extra for a backup but have never used it. I did have a problem holding it in my mouth at first until I discovered holding it upside down worked very well.
I like the Monster and so do my dogs and I have no reason to switch.


----------

